# Iquatic juwel compatible 4 tube light unit



## DavidW (1 Jul 2016)

Hi, I recently purchased a used Trigon 350, but it didn't come with the light units. I've managed to get a replacement 55cm rear unit, but am unsure what to do about the 100cm front unit.

Now I can get a new juwel original, but this would only give me 90 watts of power which I don't think is enough given the tank is 60cm deep and I want to aquascape it.

I have looked at the iQuatic juwel compatible 4 tube unit which has 2 x 45 watt tubes and 2 x 35 watt tubes which would give a healthy 160 watts, but I've not really heard of iQuatics before and just wonder if anyone has had experience with their products?

Maybe there's a better way to go I'm not sure, I did originally look into LED but my budget is about £150 and I'm not sure I'll be able to get a good enough unit for that, also my other half has told me she's doesn't want something suspended over the aquarium. The final slight issue is that given the tank is a corner tank it looks like my options are even more limited.

Any opinion and suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DavidW (5 Jul 2016)

Anyone with any thoughts / suggestions? Lighting is one think I think lets my current tank down and I want to get it right in my new build. thanks in advance.


----------



## ian_m (5 Jul 2016)

I have a 4 x 35W T5 iQuatics unit on my Vision 180.

Some pictures here.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/lighting-suggestions-for-juwel-vision-180.39407/#post-432875


----------



## DavidW (6 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> I have a 4 x 35W T5 iQuatics unit on my Vision 180.


Hi what do you think of the iQuatics unit and the bulbs that came with it? 
I still can't decide if I should go with one of these or get an LED lighting. Does LED lighting at the same £160 price point as the iQuatic unit with 4 tubes give better usable light?


----------



## ian_m (6 Jul 2016)

DavidW said:


> Hi what do you think of the iQuatics unit and the bulbs that came with it?


Personally I find the supplied tubes too red/pink for my liking, plants don't care of course, it's just light. So I have fitted 2 the Juwel High-Lite Day tubes from my original Juwel T5 unit, which in my opinion makes the plants look greener and makes them stand out. I have my light(s) on a controller that selects 2 tubes on or 4 tubes on, thus starts with two tubes for first hour then 4 tubes and finally two tubes the last lighting hour.



DavidW said:


> Does LED lighting at the same £160 price point as the iQuatic unit with 4 tubes give better usable light?


You will not get decent reliable and equivalent lumens from LED's for £160. Also you will have to "bodge" any LED fixtures into the Juwel hood.

You could make your own for less, but then will no be so neat and tidy in the Juwel hood.

I am an electronic engineer, I have designed LED's fixtures in my line of work. I bought the iQuatics unit. Opened box, fitted tubes, fitted reflectors, plonked on tank. Done.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jul 2016)

I think that given your wife's preference for not having a hanging luminaire the iQuatics unit is a good option.


----------



## DavidW (6 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> You will not get decent reliable and equivalent lumens from LED's for £160


Yea, I kind of figured that would be the case. 

As it stands I don't have the original juwel light so I would have had to butcher the old T8 light unit I had on my old Juwel 240 tank to get it to fit the Trigon 350 then try and retro fit the LED's. This is usually the type of challenge I like to take on but I'm electricity and water don't mix well and there's lots of scope for an issue to develop.

It's a pity about the bulbs. I've got a couple of spare Juwel Day 54 watt bulbs but there too big for the trigon 350. It takes the 45 watt bulbs. I wish I could swap the 54 watt bulbs for the 45 watt bulbs at the LFS where I bought them but there a few years old now, never been used but still well past the allowable time for me to do a swap.


----------



## DavidW (6 Jul 2016)

Troi said:


> think that given your wife's preference for not having a hanging luminaire the iQuatics unit is a good option.



I am leaning towards the iQuatics unit just wasn't sure of the quality and longevity of the light unit, I couldn't find much in the way of customer review when I searched on google.


----------



## DavidW (6 Jul 2016)

Just seen this LED light which you can get a juwel compatible mount for anyone ever hear or used these lights? Just wondering if they are any good compared to the 4 tube iQuatic juwel compatible light.


----------



## alto (6 Jul 2016)

Just to further LED confusion 

have you looked at the Zetlight LED's

I like the versatility of LED, combined with T5 you should get a very nice color rendering


----------



## alto (6 Jul 2016)

You can see them in a couple of Luis Cardosa journals
Through The Forest (tank is 50cm tall)

Tropical Bay

imak's photo in this thread


----------



## ian_m (7 Jul 2016)

Quickly comparing the spec's of these lights to a Juwel 35W T5 tube @ 2900lm, these are obviously brighter @ 3200lm than a single T5 tube. Obviously the iQuatics unit with 4 tubes will be considerably brighter @ 11,600lm total as you can get 4 tubes in, compared to only 2 Daytime eco's.

Also note Daytime Eco setup for Vision 180 is 2 x €154 for lights and €49 for adapter -> €348. iQuatics 4 tube is £132 + 2 x £16 for reflectors -> £164, so about 1/2 the cost (for more light as well).

Note the T5 plant grow (pink/red tubes) are less than 2900lm.


----------



## DavidW (7 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> Quickly comparing the spec's of these lights to a Juwel 35W T5 tube @ 2900lm, these are obviously brighter @ 3200lm than a single T5 tube. Obviously the iQuatics unit with 4 tubes will be considerably brighter @ 11,600lm total as you can get 4 tubes in, compared to only 2 Daytime eco's.
> 
> Also note Daytime Eco setup for Vision 180 is 2 x €154 for lights and €49 for adapter -> €348. iQuatics 4 tube is £132 + 2 x £16 for reflectors -> £164, so about 1/2 the cost (for more light as well).
> 
> Note the T5 plant grow (pink/red tubes) are less than 2900lm.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to go with the iQuatics solution and I'll think about getting some Juwel tubes for it. Thanks again


----------



## ian_m (7 Jul 2016)

DavidW said:


> I'll think about getting some Juwel tubes for it


JBL and Arcadia also do equivalent Juwel length T5 tubes. Just a shame iQuatics don't offer daylight tubes.


----------



## DavidW (8 Jul 2016)

Second that. I wouldn't have to buy more tubes if they did


----------

